# Rust: Spielern wird die Hautfarbe vorgegeben



## Worrel (27. März 2015)

=> Rassismus: Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Spieler? | ZEIT ONLINE

dh: man kann sich nicht aussuchen, welche Hautfarbe der eigene Charakter hat. Der Charakter wird vom Spiel beim ersten Start zufallsgeneriert und lässt sich nicht ändern.

Ich find die Idee klasse: so werden Rassisten aussortiert, die sich nicht dazu "erniedrigen" können, einen Schwarzen zu spielen.


----------



## PcJuenger (27. März 2015)

Naja, bei so Spielen wie Rust spielt's auch eigentlich keine Rolle, obwohl man jetzt auch Spielern, die lieber ihrer Hautfarbe spielen, auch keinen Vorwurf machen sollte. Hat ja auch was mit der Identifizierung zu tun 
Mir persönlih wär's egal, habe lang genug in DayZ als schwarze Frau gespielt, weil ich nicht wusste, wie man's ändert


----------



## HanFred (27. März 2015)

Aus RP-Sicht finde ich das nicht so toll, eben weil ich mich besser mit einem weißen männlichen Charakter identifizieren kann. Schlimm Ist es aber natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Batze (27. März 2015)

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt Blödsinn.
Was hat denn die Erstellung einer Spielfigur, mit der man sich auch noch das ganze Spiel über identifizieren möchte mit Rassismus zu tun?
Bei Rust mag das eventuell von der Spielmechanik noch hinhauen, aber man stelle sich vor, sowas macht Schule bei einen großem Rollenspiel, wo man schon mal ne gute Stunde liebevoll bei der Charerstellung zubringt um das hinzubekommen was man eben mag.


----------



## Worrel (27. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Erstellung einer Spielfigur, mit der man sich auch noch das ganze Spiel über identifizieren möchte mit Rassismus zu tun?


Ganz einfach: Ein Rassist, der eben nur Spielfiguren in seiner Hautfarbe spielen möchte, bekommt nun beim Spielen von Rust ggfalls die Hautfarbe seiner "Gegnerrasse" - was aus seiner Sicht nun mal gar nicht geht und er das Spiel dann eben nicht mehr spielt, bzw eben: sich gar nicht erst kauft (falls Rust überhaupt ein "Kauf" Spiel ist).

Bzgl "Identifizieren" - Ich habe in meiner Spielerkarriere Wissenschaftler, verurteilte Straftäter, eine Grabräuberin, ein Skelett, welches "Wegbeschreitungshilfen" verteilt, einen fetten Schwarzen, der gegen Zombies kämpt, einen fetten weißen Laderaumarbeiter, einen seelenlosen Prinzen, der hemmungslos ganze Landstriche entvölkert, einen Roboter, der Ungeziefer vernichtet, eine junge Frau, die ein Waisenhaus betreut, einen sechsbeinigen Hund mit Waffenfetisch und diverse andere kuriose Protagonisten gespielt.

Und genau das sind sie für mich auch: Protagonisten in einer Geschichte, die ich durch meine Interaktionen fortführe. Genauso wie bei Filmen "identifiziere" ich mich lediglich mit dem Hauptcharakter aus *Sympathie* - nicht in der Art, daß* ich selbst *zB durch Azeroth schreite. Ob der Protagonist, weiblich, männlich, schwarz, gelb, ein Macho-Arschloch oder ein schüchterner Weichling oder oder oder ist, ist mir dabei völlig egal, Hauptsache, das Spiel ist gut.

Wie ist das bei euch? Identifiziert ihr euch mehr mit dem Charakter? Versucht ihr zB, euer eigenes Aussehen in das Spiel zu integrieren, in dem ihr im Char Editor euch selbst, so gut es geht, nachbaut?



> Bei Rust mag das eventuell von der Spielmechanik noch hinhauen, aber man stelle sich vor, sowas macht Schule bei einen großem Rollenspiel, wo man schon mal ne gute Stunde liebevoll bei der Charerstellung zubringt um das hinzubekommen was man eben mag.


Als generelle "Maßnahme gegen Rassismus" in *jedem *Spiel wäre das sicher fehl am Platz, aber bei einer leicht überschaubaren Anzahl von Spielen angewendet, finde ich das gut.


----------



## Vordack (27. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt Blödsinn.
> Was hat denn die Erstellung einer Spielfigur, mit der man sich auch noch das ganze Spiel über identifizieren möchte mit Rassismus zu tun?
> Bei Rust mag das eventuell von der Spielmechanik noch hinhauen, aber man stelle sich vor, sowas macht Schule bei einen großem Rollenspiel, wo man schon mal ne gute Stunde liebevoll bei der Charerstellung zubringt um das hinzubekommen was man eben mag.



Lese Dir den Link im Startpost durch, da wird es haargenau erklärt...


----------



## HanFred (27. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei euch? Identifiziert ihr euch mehr mit dem Charakter? Versucht ihr zB, euer eigenes Aussehen in das Spiel zu integrieren, in dem ihr im Char Editor euch selbst, so gut es geht, nachbaut?


Genau. Mein Charakter sieht dann halt quasi immer doof aus, aber ob das an meinen Editor-Skills oder meinem effektiven Aussehen liegt, mag ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## PcJuenger (27. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Ein Rassist, der eben nur Spielfiguren in seiner Hautfarbe spielen möchte, bekommt nun beim Spielen von Rust ggfalls die Hautfarbe seiner "Gegnerrasse" - was aus seiner Sicht nun mal gar nicht geht und er das Spiel dann eben nicht mehr spielt, bzw eben: sich gar nicht erst kauft (falls Rust überhaupt ein "Kauf" Spiel ist).
> 
> Bzgl "Identifizieren" - Ich habe in meiner Spielerkarriere Wissenschaftler, verurteilte Straftäter, eine Grabräuberin, ein Skelett, welches "Wegbeschreitungshilfen" verteilt, einen fetten Schwarzen, der gegen Zombies kämpt, einen fetten weißen Laderaumarbeiter, einen seelenlosen Prinzen, der hemmungslos ganze Landstriche entvölkert, einen Roboter, der Ungeziefer vernichtet, eine junge Frau, die ein Waisenhaus betreut, einen sechsbeinigen Hund mit Waffenfetisch und diverse andere kuriose Protagonisten gespielt.
> 
> ...



Ich mag's eher, mir da selbst was basteln zu können. Ob man sich mit der Spielfigur identifizieren kann/mag, hängt ja auch vom Spiel ab. Komplett geschichtsgetriebene Spiele leben nicht von Identifizierung, sondern eben von der Geschichte. Bei Open-World kommt da eher der Puppen-Effekt zum Tragen. Ist doch niemandem vorzuwerfen, dass er lieber mit dieser oder jener Puppe spielt. Zumal ich kaum glaube, dass sich Rassisten wirklich davon abhalten lassen.


----------



## Wynn (27. März 2015)

Das wird einen epischen Shitstorm geben 

Das mit dem Rassismus ist einfach nur eine Ausrede für wir sind zu faul euch einen vernüftigen Charakter Editor zu liefern


----------



## golani79 (27. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das wird einen epischen Shitstorm geben



Du solltest Analyst werden - bewirb dich mal bei  Pachter 

Interessant finde ich es, dass Entwicklern, egal welche Entscheidungen sie treffen, immer irgendwas vorgeworfen wird .. lol ..


----------

